# Workgroup namen auslesen



## Blade230 (17. Jun 2004)

Hallo Forum-Gemeinde,
gibt es die möglichkeit unter Java auch den Workgroupname zu ermitteln?

IP, und PC name habe ich schon.

Danke für Eure bemühungen
Tom


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jun 2004)

Über Java direkt? Nicht das ich wüsste. Aber vielleicht durch Aufruf von *net.exe*. ???:L


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jun 2004)

Ja, die exe ist immer sehr hilfreich, ich benutz sie auch öfters, aber [schild=11 fontcolor=FF0000 shadowcolor=0000FF shieldshadow=0]Warnung! Plattformabhängig![/schild]


----------



## Blade230 (18. Jun 2004)

Naja, ich hatte angenommen, da man IP & PC-Namen auslesen kann, ginge die Workgroup auch.

egal.

Trotzdem Danke

Tom


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jun 2004)

Ja, bloss hat jeder im Netzwerk eine IP-Adresse (zumindest in einem TCP/IP Netzwerk). Und den Namen bekommt man per DNS (was ja ein Standard ist). Windows bescheisst das irgendwie und löst den Namen mit der Windows Namensauflösung auf (was kein Standard ist). Und Workgroups werden vom DNS (soviel ich weiss) nicht unterstützt.


----------

